# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Proposition FA TEMPORAIRE chien - Eure-et-Loir (28)

## fanelan

Bonjour,

Ayant fait FA pour chien durant des années, vu la conjoncture actuelle, je me propose pour un chien de petite taille. J'ai une chienne York de 3.9 kgs, 10 ans, stérilisée, sociable et soumise. (Réformée d'élevage).

Je vis en appartement (F3) et je suis à la retraite.

Je pense en particulier aux personnes qui sont hospitalisées en urgence et ne savent pas ce que va devenir leur loulou, sinon pour les autres loulous aussi bien sûr.

Je demeure à Dreux (28100).

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

----------

